# Bolt with no tuning adapter on Cox



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry if this is old news, but it was new to me so thought I'd share in case it can help anyone. A couple weeks ago my Bolt started having trouble getting the cable card to register. After numerous phone calls and a couple vists by Cox with new cablecards and TAs, they told me my Tivo is busted.

Just to try something different I took the tuning adapter out of the mix and went directly to cable just to see if it would work then. Sure enough, it registered right away. But a bigger surprise is that apparently all my channels still work. Rebooted again just to make sure, but I've been running now for several days with no tuning adapter and I have yet to find something that doesn't work.

At this point, if I do run into something I don't get, I'd probably opt to be OK with that as it's probably an SD station I don't use and I hate the extra heat, cabling mess, clutter and hassle the tuning adapter adds.

Again sorry if this is old news. I was under the impression that the TA was needed for even basic stuff to work so I am pretty thrilled about getting rid of that.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

they might be working on it but as far as I know in areas with TA they are still needed

maybe your area is in a test area for the SDV via Tivo software vs the SDV hardware


----------



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

Might be worth checking other areas as well. Even Cox thinks its required here.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Doesn't this depend on which channels are using SDV and if they watch those channels?

Scott


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

On Cox Tulsa the local CW HD and NatGeo HD channels are SDV and require the tuning adapters.


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

I live in northwest Arkansas and the cable card alone pretty much gets all the channels. I recently added a sports tier and variety tier and those channels require a tuning adapter. So it depends on what channels you subscribe to. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

The tuning adapter, pretty much like the cable card, needs to be correctly provisioned on your account, but it is only going to be needed for a subset of channels and if few or any of the channels you watch are not using sdv then you can get by just as you are now. It was good that you thought to try it. Which channels are assigned to use SDV and need a TA will vary by market on most systems these are not universal with most cable companies. But once again it is cable company incompetence along with an eagerness to blame Tivo and the customer. A competent tech would have tried just what you did to trouble shoot the problem.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

willp2 said:


> Again sorry if this is old news. I was under the impression that the TA was needed for even basic stuff to work so I am pretty thrilled about getting rid of that.


There's a LOT of misinformation going around on the internet and poor training by Cox to their employees... a huge disservice to customers...

So I moved from a non-Cox area (Comcast) to Las Vegas over the summer. The cable guy they sent (actual Cox employee not a contractor) showed up to install my service. He said he never did a TiVo install, and didn't even know what a cable card was. He called his dispatcher and they sent another tech to assist.

The tech showed up, and first rolled his eyes when he learned it was TiVo ... Admittedly they are a pain to setup mainly because cable companies don't train their employees on HOW to pair the cable cards.

He went to his truck, and brought back this SDV tuner and said I HAD to have it. I do NOT want another big clunky box. And I'd never heard of it. I googled it and realized it's ONLY used for the premium, on demand, and music audio channels here, NOT the standard HD Essentials 99% of their customers use.... He swore up and down I needed a SDV Tuner. I showed him the research I did online:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_media/tv/cls/lasvegas/cl_lasvegas.pdf

Their own publication shows very few channels are actually SDV channels, mainly just the premiums. Nothing I subscribe to except the radio\music channels, which I don't care about. He argued with me for 5 minutes and finally said he can't install the TiVo until the tuning adaptor was installed... WRONG... you FIRST install the tivo, pair the cable card, then add the tuning adaptor. I showed him on the Cox support site, and then he all of a sudden turned against Cox saying they never trained him.

Cable company speak... "you need the SDV adaptor for anything to work" ... Reality speak... you almost never NEED the tuning adaptor. There are some of the premium channels (look up your market) when if you want them you need it, but in almost every market the top 100 HD channels don't require it. I am in a SDV Cox market and have no tuning adaptor and never run into an issue. But then again I don't watch HBO Latino HD East, nor care to be able to, nor do I have any desire to watch non-HD channels, haah

Anyhow, that's my two cents.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sometimes you are better off just letting them do what they think is right, when they leave, take it off and put it in a box until you need to turn it in. They do not charge for TA's. A lot of cable installers are used to dealing with folks who know nothing about this stuff, so they get to act like cable doctors...almost all are high school graduates with no other formal education or training except some OJT when they start. A minority will be smart guys who do try to learn on their own, but they either get promoted or get sick of the crap and leave to try something else.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

fcfc2 said:


> Sometimes you are better off just letting them do what they think is right, when they leave, take it off and put it in a box until you need to turn it in. They do not charge for TA's. A lot of cable installers are used to dealing with folks who know nothing about this stuff, so they get to act like cable doctors...almost all are high school graduates with no other formal education or training except some OJT when they start. A minority will be smart guys who do try to learn on their own, but they either get promoted or get sick of the crap and leave to try something else.


That's the most apt one-paragraph description of a cable guy anyone's ever written. hehe. I should have held onto the box, but then again, if I ever have to actually use it to get their service, I won't use their service anymore, so kinda a two sided coin.

The other thing that annoyed me was they wouldn't let me use my phone\cable modem box I had from the comcast market. It's the most industry-standard box, but apparently Cox is in bed with only certain manufacturers and if it's not those, they won't even pair it.

Needless to say my on boarding with Cox hasn't been amazing. And what's frustrating is I got my first bill... $89 for the triple play. Fine, but $18 in taxes for the phone service alone (and I'm in a very very low tax state)... I called and said I don't want the phone service, I just want the internet and TV I'd only gotten the phone because it was free. Now they say if I don't want the phone service I have to pay a $15 a month cable modem rental fee. So I'd save the $18 in tax but the have to pay a $15 a month modem rental fee (or buy one of the 3 of 4 approved devices they have"deemed worthey" aka gotten into bed with)


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Being in 2 Cox SDV markets, it's not a big deal. 

I could get by without the tuning adapter in Las Vegas, but leave it connected in case we change the programming while my parents or other family are using the condo. It's there and ready and I don't have to deal with getting it installed when I'm not there. 

As I stated above the tuning adapter is a must have for Cox Oklahoma in Tulsa as CW HD is SDV, along with some basic cable channels.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

osu1991 said:


> Being in 2 Cox SDV markets, it's not a big deal.
> 
> I could get by without the tuning adapter in Las Vegas, but leave it connected in case we change the programming while my parents or other family are using the condo. It's there and ready and I don't have to deal with getting it installed when I'm not there.
> 
> As I stated above the tuning adapter is a must have for Cox Oklahoma in Tulsa as CW HD is SDV, along with some basic cable channels.


Yeah... if they performed well, I'd just say leave it, but a quick search has horrid reviews of the Cisco Boxes Cox uses... everyone seems to say the same thing, you have to go in and manually reboot the box every month or so in order for it to perform reliably. No thanks.

If this market required it for a local channel, I'd ditch cable and get DirecTV or a streaming TV provider.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

bella92108 said:


> That's the most apt one-paragraph description of a cable guy anyone's ever written. hehe. I should have held onto the box, but then again, if I ever have to actually use it to get their service, I won't use their service anymore, so kinda a two sided coin.
> 
> The other thing that annoyed me was they wouldn't let me use my phone\cable modem box I had from the comcast market. It's the most industry-standard box, but apparently Cox is in bed with only certain manufacturers and if it's not those, they won't even pair it.
> 
> Needless to say my on boarding with Cox hasn't been amazing. And what's frustrating is I got my first bill... $89 for the triple play. Fine, but $18 in taxes for the phone service alone (and I'm in a very very low tax state)... I called and said I don't want the phone service, I just want the internet and TV I'd only gotten the phone because it was free. Now they say if I don't want the phone service I have to pay a $15 a month cable modem rental fee. So I'd save the $18 in tax but the have to pay a $15 a month modem rental fee (or buy one of the 3 of 4 approved devices they have"deemed worthey" aka gotten into bed with)


Use this link and plug in your zipcode, but I will bet that the Arris SB6183 a 16x4 channel version is supported everywhere and it is a value purchase right now.
Cox Certified Cable Modems
ARRIS SB6183 | eBay
or
https://www.amazon.com/ARRIS-SURFbo...8&qid=1504307546&sr=8-2&keywords=arris+sb6183
You might also want to look into something like an OOMA system for phone and port the number over from Cox. If you stick with their basic services, you only pay $4-$5 or so in taxes, especially good if you already have a wireless phone system with and answering machine.
https://www.amazon.com/Ooma-Telo-Fr...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1504307728&sr=1-1&keywords=ooma
Invest a little and save a lot...


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

bella92108 said:


> Yeah... if they performed well, I'd just say leave it, but a quick search has horrid reviews of the Cisco Boxes Cox uses... everyone seems to say the same thing, you have to go in and manually reboot the box every month or so in order for it to perform reliably. No thanks.
> 
> If this market required it for a local channel, I'd ditch cable and get DirecTV or a streaming TV provider.


They use Arris/Motorola Tuning Adapters in Oklahoma. I haven't rebooted mine in 2 years.

The one in Las Vegas I have on a wemo switch so I can reboot it remotely. I have had to reboot it twice in the 2 years it's been connected. I watch the Las Vegas TiVo via a slingbox occasionally and know if tuning adapter has locked up


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bella92108 said:


> There's a LOT of misinformation going around on the internet and poor training by Cox to their employees... a huge disservice to customers...
> 
> So I moved from a non-Cox area (Comcast) to Las Vegas over the summer. The cable guy they sent (actual Cox employee not a contractor) showed up to install my service. He said he never did a TiVo install, and didn't even know what a cable card was. He called his dispatcher and they sent another tech to assist.
> 
> ...


cox sdv channels in Omaha NE change but it's a mix of everything non hd hd and premium ondemand does not need the sdv adapter


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

osu1991 said:


> They use Arris/Motorola Tuning Adapters in Oklahoma. I haven't rebooted mine in 2 years.
> 
> The one in Las Vegas I have on a wemo switch so I can reboot it remotely. I have had to reboot it twice in the 2 years it's been connected. I watch the Las Vegas TiVo via a slingbox occasionally and know if tuning adapter has locked up


Why do you use slingbox when u have tivo? must be an old tivo?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

bella92108 said:


> Why do you use slingbox when u have tivo? must be an old tivo?


Because the slingbox is worlds better than the Tivo Stream. I stream between homes via the slingbox to a Roku, Chromecast or laptop connected to my tv's. I have 5 Roamios split over my personal home, my lake cabin, my dads house and the Vegas condo. I have a slingbox connected to the mini's in my home and the condo, so I can watch shows from the dvr's in the other State when weather or something happens or just NFL/College games being different for Las Vegas and Tulsa. The weather folk in Oklahoma go ape sh!t when a dark cloud crosses the State line and pre-empt primetime programming regularly for hours on end. I can just watch a missed show on the Vegas dvr via slingbox or vice versa if there is a game on the west coast that I cant get in Oklahoma.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

osu1991 said:


> Because the slingbox is worlds better than the Tivo Stream. I stream between homes via the slingbox to a Roku, Chromecast or laptop connected to my tv's. I have 5 Roamios split over my personal home, my lake cabin, my dads house and the Vegas condo. I have a slingbox connected to the mini's in my home and the condo, so I can watch shows from the dvr's in the other State when weather or something happens or just NFL/College games being different for Las Vegas and Tulsa. The weather folk in Oklahoma go ape sh!t when a dark cloud crosses the State line and pre-empt primetime programming regularly for hours on end. I can just watch a missed show on the Vegas dvr via slingbox or vice versa if there is a game on the west coast that I cant get in Oklahoma.


HAHA yea good call. You reminded me of the year I lived in Minneapolis. Whenever there was a cloud in the 120000 mile wide viewing area they'd cut in totally, or cut into half the screen to talk about Stormwatch 2014.72 haha...


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

I signed up to replace my Contour 2 with a Bolt. Cox sent me a Tuning Adapter and Cable Card. Followed the enclosed instructions and could not get it to work. Cox Tulsa sent a contractor serviceman who was familiar with Tivo. He removed the TA and everything works on the channels I watch. No more Contour equipment rental charges !! Also got Cox to refund the $75 for the TA and the service call.
He also told me that the cable co. in Stillwater uses Bolts as their cable box


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Okiesnipe said:


> I signed up to replace my Contour 2 with a Bolt. Cox sent me a Tuning Adapter and Cable Card. Followed the enclosed instructions and could not get it to work. Cox Tulsa sent a contractor serviceman who was familiar with Tivo. He removed the TA and everything works on the channels I watch. No more Contour equipment rental charges !! Also got Cox to refund the $75 for the TA and the service call.
> He also told me that the cable co. in Stillwater uses Bolts as their cable box


Suddenlink is the cable provider in Stillwater.

Do you still have CW HD on 1007 or NatGeoHD on 1129. That is what I lost when the TA was unplugged on my Roamio, right after I switched to Cox for tv a year and half ago. The $75 was for the service call. The Tuning Adapters are free and $1.99 for the cable card.


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

osu1991- I receive CW on 1007, but not in HD. I do get NatGeo in HD on 1129.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Okiesnipe said:


> osu1991- I receive CW on 1007, but not in HD. I do get NatGeo in HD on 1129.


So CW HD is still SDV and NatGeo HD isn't.

Thanks, I watch a lot of CW shows so wouldn't want to lose CW HD.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

osu1991 said:


> Being in 2 Cox SDV markets, it's not a big deal.
> 
> I could get by without the tuning adapter in Las Vegas, but leave it connected in case we change the programming while my parents or other family are using the condo. It's there and ready and I don't have to deal with getting it installed when I'm not there.
> 
> As I stated above the tuning adapter is a must have for Cox Oklahoma in Tulsa as CW HD is SDV, along with some basic cable channels.


So being in Las Vegas on Cox with my Tivo Bolt I really don't need that Tuning Adapter? After the ordeal with getting my Cable Card activated over the summer, I am afraid to touch anything so I will probably leave it plugged in.

I have had my CableCard and Tuning Adapter running with my Bolt for about 2 months now with no issues. I have been very happy.



bella92108 said:


> That's the most apt one-paragraph description of a cable guy anyone's ever written. hehe. I should have held onto the box, but then again, if I ever have to actually use it to get their service, I won't use their service anymore, so kinda a two sided coin.
> 
> The other thing that annoyed me was they wouldn't let me use my phone\cable modem box I had from the comcast market. It's the most industry-standard box, but apparently Cox is in bed with only certain manufacturers and if it's not those, they won't even pair it.
> 
> Needless to say my on boarding with Cox hasn't been amazing. And what's frustrating is I got my first bill... $89 for the triple play. Fine, but $18 in taxes for the phone service alone (and I'm in a very very low tax state)... I called and said I don't want the phone service, I just want the internet and TV I'd only gotten the phone because it was free. Now they say if I don't want the phone service I have to pay a $15 a month cable modem rental fee. So I'd save the $18 in tax but the have to pay a $15 a month modem rental fee (or buy one of the 3 of 4 approved devices they have"deemed worthey" aka gotten into bed with)


Welcome to Las Vegas. What part of town are you on if you don't mind me asking?

So did you get the cable card working? If you are still having problems getting it paired up, try calling tech support and getting the Phoenix call center, a guy named Travis was able to send the correct "reauth" command that instantly made the cable card work after 2 weeks and 3 visits by installers and countless calls to tech support.

As frustrating as your experience has been, IMO Cox does have the best internet service in the valley. You most likely won't have a better experience going through Centurylink.



Okiesnipe said:


> I signed up to replace my Contour 2 with a Bolt. Cox sent me a Tuning Adapter and Cable Card. Followed the enclosed instructions and could not get it to work. Cox Tulsa sent a contractor serviceman who was familiar with Tivo. He removed the TA and everything works on the channels I watch. No more Contour equipment rental charges !! Also got Cox to refund the $75 for the TA and the service call.
> He also told me that the cable co. in Stillwater uses Bolts as their cable box


Cox billed me 3 - $99 "Professional Installs" for the 3 times the techs came out. I called and complained and they quickly removed it.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

DeDondeEs said:


> So being in Las Vegas on Cox with my Tivo Bolt I really don't need that Tuning Adapter?
> 
> Welcome to Las Vegas. What part of town are you on if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> So did you get the cable card working?


Thanks, I'm in Spring Valley. Yes and no on the tuning adaptor ... if you just subscribe to Cox Essentials (the 200 or so regular HD channels, locals, etc) then you're fine. If you have any of the sports package, movies, or want on demand\movies then you need it ... for me all I watch is locals, Discovery, Bravo, FNC, A&E and all those basic cable channels, so it's all fine with the cable card. Yep cable card is working great.

Yeah I've been in other Cox markets before and their product is decent. I just moved here from a Comcast market, and I LOATHE Comcast, so was nice to move to a Cox area.


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

You are making me wish I had tried my TiVo with only the cable card. It took many calls and at least 2 tech visits including a supervisor and they couldn't get it working. Finally I found a phone tesh that knew something and got the first TiVo working with the TA. Second TiVo, one call and got a knowledgeable CSR. Had it up and running in 10 minutes. The TAs needed a reboot at least once but usually twice a month. If I had known that it might be possible in the San Diego market to use the cable card with NO TA I might still have my TiVos in place. I gave up and went back to Dish Hopper 3.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wexlerbob said:


> You are making me wish I had tried my TiVo with only the cable card. It took many calls and at least 2 tech visits including a supervisor and they couldn't get it working. Finally I found a phone tesh that knew something and got the first TiVo working with the TA. Second TiVo, one call and got a knowledgeable CSR. Had it up and running in 10 minutes. The TAs needed a reboot at least once but usually twice a month. If I had known that it might be possible in the San Diego market to use the cable card with NO TA I might still have my TiVos in place. I gave up and went back to Dish Hopper 3.


I lived in SD. Are you following me? hehe. I was in a TWC area (Mission Valley). Lived in a Cox area (Hillcrest) briefly while waiting for condo to be ready, but just had a temp setup in the Cox area.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

Okiesnipe said:


> I signed up to replace my Contour 2 with a Bolt. Cox sent me a Tuning Adapter and Cable Card. Followed the enclosed instructions and could not get it to work. Cox Tulsa sent a contractor serviceman who was familiar with Tivo. He removed the TA and everything works on the channels I watch. No more Contour equipment rental charges !! Also got Cox to refund the $75 for the TA and the service call.
> He also told me that the cable co. in Stillwater uses Bolts as their cable box





osu1991 said:


> Suddenlink is the cable provider in Stillwater.
> 
> Do you still have CW HD on 1007 or NatGeoHD on 1129. That is what I lost when the TA was unplugged on my Roamio, right after I switched to Cox for tv a year and half ago. The $75 was for the service call. The Tuning Adapters are free and $1.99 for the cable card.


I know this thread is a little dated, but seeing some of the same stuff here.

Signed up with Cox here in OKC in January. No one seemed to know that I needed a tuning adapter, except folks on the phone. Had to call to figure out how to connect that correctly. That worked right for about a week, maybe two. Then 8 channels slowly dropped off. I have left the tuning adapter unplugged for days before, and those 8 are the only ones we lose. Those are: 126, 127, 128 (all 3 CSPANs), 136 INSP, 137 BYU, 214 Spanish STARZ, 244 NEWSY, and 401 GMA Pinoy. 401 is the ONLY channel we pay extra for. The others are part of the basic or starter packages. If Cox could figure out how to tie the channels to the CableCard, and not the tuning adapter, we'd be happy campers.

As it is, we end up calling or chatting online with Cox every 4-7 days. It's frustrating. That's how long it takes the TAs to forget their jobs. We had power failures two days this week; that means the TAs forget once again. I have a battery backup on one, along with our computer. Guess I will get another one...

Had a tech tell me I could use a Contour 1 box as a tuning adapter when I called Monday. At no additional charge. Plugged it in like a TA last night, but so far those 8 channels are giving me the V52 error--searching for a signal. Turns out when I got the Contour 1 box, it wasn't at no additional charge either. But, I asked them if they'd indulge me to give it a try. So, we will see how today goes.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

DaveB673 said:


> I know this thread is a little dated, but seeing some of the same stuff here.
> 
> Signed up with Cox here in OKC in January. No one seemed to know that I needed a tuning adapter, except folks on the phone. Had to call to figure out how to connect that correctly. That worked right for about a week, maybe two. Then 8 channels slowly dropped off. I have left the tuning adapter unplugged for days before, and those 8 are the only ones we lose. Those are: 126, 127, 128 (all 3 CSPANs), 136 INSP, 137 BYU, 214 Spanish STARZ, 244 NEWSY, and 401 GMA Pinoy. 401 is the ONLY channel we pay extra for. The others are part of the basic or starter packages. If Cox could figure out how to tie the channels to the CableCard, and not the tuning adapter, we'd be happy campers.
> 
> ...


I just don't watch much tv anymore. I dropped Cox Oklahoma tv service 2 months ago, when my last agreement expired and it became cheaper to use streaming services. I mainly use Philo and sometimes YoutubeTV now. My tivo's are relegated to OTA duty and even then I rarely use them now with all the repeats and cancellations. We still have the basic locals access with Cox Las Vegas. We were going to drop that too, but need to be there to return the cable card and TA, so that hasn't happened yet.

INSP and BYUtv are definitely SDV channels in Oklahoma, as I lost those when my tuning adapter got fried in storms 9-10 months ago. I think it's mainly the public interest and some premium channels that are SDV now. I didn't lose any of my advanced basic 200 channel when the TA quit. They gave me a new TA but it wasn't paired with the cable card and never worked and I got tired of dealing with them. I just left it unplugged the last 6-7 months I had Cox. I think everything from BYUtv is online and doesn't require any TVE login. I was watching Food Factory Canada via the BYUtv webplayer after the tuning adapter quit working. INSP unfortunately will require a working TA to watch as they don't provide any streaming access.

That Tech you spoke with was an idiot.


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

OSU1991, I think you are right on multiple counts.
The Contour 1 device works, but not as a tuning adapter substitute. It does get all the channels. I tried connecting it with a USB to the TiVO, and splitter with coax to both. V52 error on the same 8 channels. Tech support gave it a go, couldn't figure it out. Tried to route the coax thru the Contour 1 box to the TiVo, and got ZERO channels. Didn't matter if C1 power was on or not. Didn't try connecting with the network cable, but that may happen later. Just for giggles. And to see if it will talk to the TiVo Mini. But I doubt it. 
I did get to explain the full drama of what's been done, all the fixes and such Cox has done, so I guess that might have helped.
Since the Roamio's TA is the one that's out, I drug the C1 box into the bedroom with a extra long coax to allow wife to watch her shows last night. This am, back to original config. Bought a UPS (battery backup) today to plug the TA into, because it was pointless to me to plug it in and set it up, when I'd have to unplug it and start all over when connecting the UPS.
BUT...I am a bit curious now. The office TA still has all the channels; we reset it Monday. That's the third best timeframe I've recorded. Sad, I know. So I wonder if having this C1 box is helping in some way to maintain signal. On the phone now waiting for tech support. I'd chat, but they cannot connect me to the CableCard folks if I need that assistance.
If they could dedicate one channel at our house for 401; that'd be the ticket. The only time I watch CSPAN is during Presidential debates, so I don't hear the commentators yammering. 
Our tuning adapters (TAs) were made in April and Nov of 2013. The C1 box July of 2014.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

the contour hardware is a full featured cable box not a tuning adapter


----------



## DaveB673 (Jan 1, 2020)

ajwees41 said:


> the contour hardware is a full featured cable box not a tuning adapter


Yes it is. The peculiar thing here is that either swapping the Contour box with the TiVo every so often, or adding a splitter (as I later did) and keeping it connected all the time...seems to keep all of the channels preset. Not sure I understand why.
The last tech I spoke with seemed to think my house has a signal loss issue. I may start replacing the RG-6 with RG-11. Maybe. I realize RG-11 isn't as flexible, but the signal loss is about half.


----------

